# Lightroom Classic shortcuts not working?



## jd7 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi all

After installing the latest update for Lightroom Classic, the arrow keys no longer work when in X/Y compare mode. Left and right arrows used to allow you to scroll through candidates, and the down arrow swapped the select and current candidate. Anyone else having the same issue?

FYI, I'm running Lightroom Classic on Windows 10.

thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2020)

Works fine for me with windows 10. You may need to create a new database, that usually fixes things.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks MSP. Since it is working for you, I tried again. It's strange, but when I changed the screen mode from full screen to normal, it started working again. Now it seems to work sometimes, but not all the time! I'm not sure why it is working sometimes but not others, but hopefully I will work it out. Thanks again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2020)

jd7 said:


> Thanks MSP. Since it is working for you, I tried again. It's strange, but when I changed the screen mode from full screen to normal, it started working again. Now it seems to work sometimes, but not all the time! I'm not sure why it is working sometimes but not others, but hopefully I will work it out. Thanks again.


If you can find the setting that causes it to fail, then I'd be happy to try and duplicate it and see. I tried full screen mode and standard, no difference. Try creating a copy of your database.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 20, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you can find the setting that causes it to fail, then I'd be happy to try and duplicate it and see. I tried full screen mode and standard, no difference. Try creating a copy of your database.


Thank you MSP. My day job has got the better of me at the moment, but as soon as I get a chance to look at this more I'll let you know if I can find a setting which is causing it.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you can find the setting that causes it to fail, then I'd be happy to try and duplicate it and see. I tried full screen mode and standard, no difference. Try creating a copy of your database.


Hi MSP

If I am not too late to take you up on your offer, I thought I would let you know what I have found.

As mentioned in my earlier posts, the issue I'm having with the latest update to LR Classic is that when I go into compare image mode, the left/right/down arrow keys don't work. (If I use the mouse to click on the on screen arrows, they work though.) What I have now discovered is that if I go into compare mode, then click once in the compare window, wait a moment and click again, my left/right/down arrow keys start working again. So, the issue seems to be that for some reason LR is losing "focus" on the relevant on-screen window, at least so far as the arrow keys on the keyboard are concerned.

Once I have the arrow keys working again, they generally keep working, but occasionally LR seems to lose "focus" on the relevant window again for no reason I can work out. 

All very odd, and not an issue I had before the last LR update. Oh well, at least I can genearlly work around it pretty easily.

Have you come across any similar behaviour on your machine?

thanks


----------

